

Gov. of Canada websites under attack, Anonymous claims responsibility - kohanz
http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/government-of-canada-websites-under-attack-environment-canada-foreign-affairs-down

======
braythwayt
I’m strongly against C-51, but DDOSing 🍁’s servers is the same kind of action
as bombing its buildings.

